# affichage de pdf en ligne avec Safari



## socrate (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour , 

Je viens de passer à Lion, et après moultes Maj, dont Adobe reader, je me retrouve avec un blême:

Quand jr clique en ligne sur un lien PDF, j'ai un joli affichage tout noir . Impossible de lire le document sauf si d'un coup de bouton droit je "l'enregistre sous" dans un dossier , et là je peux le lire ... Mais c'est ballot de devoir faire cette manip . J'ai cherché dans les pref d'adobe, de safari (5.1.2) mais je suis bredouille. 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2011)

Désactiver Adobe Reader et redonner la main à Safari et à son module intégré.

Je n'installe pas Adobe Reader et je n'ai aucun problème à afficher, lire ou télécharger des PDF. Vous êtes plusieurs à l'installer parce que soi-disant c'est mieux et vous n'arrivez même plus à afficher un PDF dans la fenêtre du navigateur.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Décembre 2011)

socrate a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


Passer à Chrome, sans hésiter.
Le gain de rapidité est phénoménal sur 10.5.8 en plus de 36 000 autres raisons tout aussi éloquentes dont la gestion des pdf.


----------



## socrate (26 Décembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Désactiver Adobe Reader et redonner la main à Safari et à son module intégré.
> 
> Je n'installe pas Adobe Reader et je n'ai aucun problème à afficher, lire ou télécharger des PDF. Vous êtes plusieurs à l'installer parce que soi-disant c'est mieux et vous n'arrivez même plus à afficher un PDF dans la fenêtre du navigateur.



Rien n'y fait : J'ai viré Adobe , et toujours écran noir , et document seulement lisible en "enregistrant sous "
La seule différence est que c'est avec aperçu que c'est ouvert , mais le comportement en ligne est le même . 
Un truc à cocher ou à décocher ds les préférences de Safari? Mais où ? Je n'ai pas touché aux réglages par défaut .

Depuis 2002 .J'ai vu passer toutes les versions d'OX , et de safari,( et d'Adobe reader)  mais je n'ai jamais eu ce problème


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2011)

socrate a dit:


> Rien n'y fait : J'ai viré Adobe , et toujours écran noir , et document seulement lisible en "enregistrant sous "
> La seule différence est que c'est avec aperçu que c'est ouvert , mais le comportement en ligne est le même .
> Un truc à cocher ou à décocher ds les préférences de Safari? Mais où ? Je n'ai pas touché aux réglages par défaut .
> 
> Depuis 2002 .J'ai vu passer toutes les versions d'OX , et de safari,( et d'Adobe reader)  mais je n'ai jamais eu ce problème



Depuis 2002 ce cas de figure s'est présenté de nombreuses fois, et pas seulement chez MacGeneration. 

C'en est même un classique.

Virer le plugin d'Adobe :
/Bibliothèque/Internet Plugins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin

[tu peux aussi suivre le message à caractère promotionnel précédent et mettre ta machine au service de Google en installant Chrome et ses rootkits]


----------



## socrate (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est OK: J'ai viré le plugin et ça remarche . 
Quant à Chrome , l'idée ne m'a pas effleuré.


Merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (27 Décembre 2011)

Moonwalker, je pense sincèrement que ta remarque est hors charte et déplacé et je te signale à la modération.

Pour le reste, je ne vois aucune publicité à parler de Chrome, je trouve ce soft mille fois plus efficace que Safari, ne t'en déplaise, sa part de marché en pleine évolution l'atteste d'ailleurs.

Et pour le reste du reste, méfie toi de te méfier, de Twitter, de Facebook, de Gmail, de Flash et surtout de tout ce qui visiblement te bug la cervelle.


----------



## Nephou (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir messieurs, merci de bien vouloir limiter, ici, vos échanges au domaine technique, merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2011)

Proposer comme unique solution à un problème l'installation d'un autre logiciel ne résout pas le problème de fond.

Google Chrome installe des logiciels au seul bénéfice de Google.

Jamais vu qu'un navigateur avait besoin de tout ça :

~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.google.Keystone.Agent.plist
~/Bibliothèque/Caches/GoogleKeystoneAgent
~/Bibliothèque/Logs/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent.log
~/Bibliothèque/Google/Google Chrome Brand.plist
~/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle
~/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/Actives
~/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/Stats/Keystone.stats
~/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore
~/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore.lock
~/Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents/Google.keystone.agent.plist

/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore
/Bibliothèque/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/TicketStore/Keystone.ticketstore.lock


Pour le reste, c'est du domaine public international. Hors sujet sans doute, mais ça n'en est pas moins la vérité.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (28 Décembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Proposer comme unique solution à un problème l'installation d'un autre logiciel ne résout pas le problème de fond.



Personnellement, mon expérience avec Safari est tellement désastreuse que oui, l'installation d'un autre soft a bien réglé le problème en profondeur en plus de me faire découvrir qu'un autre soft pouvait être bien plus ergonomique, plus rapide, plus efficace et ce, jusque dans les plus intimes détails. Je pense que Chrome va devenir l'un des meilleurs butineurs dans peu de temps.

Si la différence n'était pas de cette ampleur, j'aurai évité d'en arriver là.
Et changer de soft est, à certains moment, la solution.



> Google Chrome installe des logiciels au seul bénéfice de Google.
> 
> Jamais vu qu'un navigateur avait besoin de tout ça :
> 
> ...



On est pas très loin de ce qu'installe iTunes !
Pas très loin non plus de ce que me signale Little Snitch du comportement plus que suspect des softs de chez Adobe.

Allez allez, débranche ta machine du tube, ça va te soulager ta parano.




> Pour le reste, c'est du domaine public international. Hors sujet sans doute, mais ça n'en est pas moins la vérité.



Ce n'est en rien ta vérité que je conteste mais bien le hors-sujet.
Penses-tu être mieux logé là où tu vis ?
Veux-tu que je t'en parle, des pratiques fallacieuses de ton pays ?
Bien non, ce n'est pas l'endroit ici, tu vois, pas difficile à comprendre.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2011)

La moutonnerie semble ta valeur de référence.

Comme je ne suis pas un méchant bougre (si, si, je t'assure) je vais mettre ça sur le compte du manque d'informations.

Tu aimes Chrome et son ergonomie ? A ça rien à dire. Moi, je ne supporte pas dix minutes.

Mais enfin, tu ne semble pas connaître Chromium ou SRWare Iron (déclinaison de Chromium hors des pattes de Google).

http://www.srware.net/fr/software_srware_iron.php


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour le lien. Je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## socrate (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
sans vouloir alimenter la polémique et donner des munitions aux allergiques , j'ai encore un truc qui me turlupine avec safari 5 ' ça ne le faisait pas avec le 4 . 
Petite démo . 

je vais sur un site , ex
http://pedagogite.free.fr/
et je clique sur " lecture"  en haut ( toujours par ex) et de là sur 
" loup blanc" , je me retrouve avec un document , dans ce cas un pdf , mais pas toujours quand ça le fait sur d'autre sites. 
Bon en tous cas une fois arrivé sur ce doc , plus moyen de revenir en arrière sur " lecture", les flèches retour ne sont plus opérationnelles et si je clique sur le bouton rouge , je me retrouve sur le bureau et obligé de repasser par l'historique pour retrouver le site ... 
C'est ballot . Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé c'est de cliquer bouton droit sur " loup Blanc" et d'ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre . Mais il faut avoir le réflexe ..

Y a pas une autre soluce  si possible  pas trop Hors sujet du genre que si j'ai un problème avec le frein à main de ma 106, faut que je change pour une BM.
merci d'avance .

Merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (29 Décembre 2011)

socrate a dit:


> Y a pas une autre soluce  si possible  pas trop Hors sujet du genre que si j'ai un problème avec le frein à main de ma 106, faut que je change pour une BM.
> merci d'avance



Si on te propose d'échanger ta 106 à problèmes contre une BM en excellent état, tu restes libre de refuser, ce n'est pas moi qui te jugerai.

Proposer une alternative à Safari n'est certes pas la meilleure réponse à porter dans ce topic mais reste, comme dit précédemment, une solution que je trouve valide.

Merci Moonwalker pour ton lien mais je trouve que les raisons de sécurité invoquées par srware pour justifier son soft ne sont pas convaincantes. Je ne fais pas plus confiance à cette société qu'à Google elle-même, voire l'inverse. Google ne pourrait pas se permettre, vue sa taille, de faire les erreurs _(volontaires ou pas)_ que pourraient éventuellement commettre, plus facilement, une petite société alternative.

Je suis convaincu que rien qu'en navigant sur le web ou en allant sur FB ou Twitter, tu es largement allé plus loin que les soit-disant lacunes de confidentialité que l'on prête à Google.

Après, c'est de manière bien plus métaphysique que le problème se pose.
Es-tu apte à utiliser le web ? As-tu des choses à cacher ? Crois tu aux théories du complot ?

Et quand tu déclares ne pas être un méchant bougre, je souhaiterais ne plus avoir à te signaler tes MP pleins de rancur, d'insultes et d'accusations aussi infondées que tes hors-sujets.

Pour cela, d'avance, je t'en remercie.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Décembre 2011)

socrate a dit:


> je vais sur un site , ex
> http://pedagogite.free.fr/
> et je clique sur " lecture"  en haut ( toujours par ex) et de là sur
> " loup blanc" , je me retrouve avec un document , dans ce cas un pdf , mais pas toujours quand ça le fait sur d'autre sites.
> ...



J'ai essayé ta manip... du moins chez moi, le document est ouvert dans un nouvel onglet. C'est la raison pour laquelle le bouton gauche est grisé. En revanche, le site de "PEDAGOGITE" est bien resté dans son onglet. En gros, j'ai deux onglets : le premier pour Pédagogite et le second pour le document.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2011)

Note que si tu le souhaites, tu peux télécharger les sources et compiler Chromium par toi-même.
Comme le souligne MW, le premier avantage est d'éviter l'installation d'éléments logiciels insidieux [dans le sens où tout est fait pour être (très) discret...]


----------



## patman31 (9 Février 2012)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Virer le plugin d'Adobe :
> /Bibliothèque/Internet Plugins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin


YESSSS ! Merci, Moonwalker ;-)


----------



## Tichka (1 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour l'info. Problème résolu en supprimant les plut in ainsi que l'application Accrobat reader.


----------

